# [SOLVED] Blu Ray Help



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, i've recently bought a Blu Ray drive, but when i try to watch a blu ray disc, the movie is rather jumpy, sound and picture, kind of pauses for a split second every few seconds.
My specs are:

Corsair 850W PSU
Dell Motherboard
450GB Hard Drive
1GB ATI Radeon 4890 Gfx Card
2.4Ghz Quad Core Processor
3GB RAM
Windows Vista
Samsung SH-B123L/RSBP Blu Ray Drive
7.1 Sound Card

Any help here would be great. Thank you


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Blu Ray Help*

UPDATE:
I ran BD Advisor and it says i may need to update my Hardware Dual-Video Decoding:
I'm guessing this is to do with the graphics card. I only updated my graphics card 6 months ago


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Turned out Power DVD10 was the problem. Now using Corel Windvd.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I was gonna say! That video card is more than adequate.


----------

